# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  το καταστατικο

## makx

για σας απο την "κοντινή" Ορεστιαδα 

Πριν απο αρκετο καιρό είχα βρεί το καταστατικό του AWMN ,
αλλα τώρα που το εψαξα βλέπω οτί το εχω χάσει και το χρειάζομαι για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν βάση για το Ορεστιαδα Wireless Network .
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σε πιά ενότητα να ψάξω για να το κατεβάσω.
Κατα τα άλλα το δίκτιο πάει μιά χαρα το τσαρατάτο είναι σε καλό δρόμο με το cygwin ολα δουλεύουν τέλεια . 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## netsailor

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σε πιά ενότητα να ψάξω για να το κατεβάσω.


http://www.awmn.net/files/awmn_statute.zip

----------


## stean_202

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία πατριωτάκια ! Άντε το καλοκαίρι που θα ανέβω να μπω στο Wireless Ορεστιάδας !  ::  (Ξενιτεμένος Ορεστιαδίτης)

----------


## webmania99

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί το kismet στο cygwin?

Κάτι βρήκα στην url

http://www.kismetwireless.net/Forum/Gen ... 756.245652

αλλά δεν βρίσκω απο που να κατεβάσω την έκδοση που λέει και τα λέει πολύ κωδικοποιιμένα.

Ευχαριστώ Πολύ

----------

